# Replamin Plus - How Often?



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been giving my herd weekly doses of RP for 3 weeks now. However, I'm wondering if it should be continued weekly or if it should be spread out to bi-weekly or even monthly to prevent build-up and possible toxicity. What have you all found to be the best dosing method? My herd looks fantastic, by the way, and my "skin and bones, flaking skin" Nubian doe is now the picture of health. In fact, I told her tonight how funny she looks with a belly!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I dose once a week, but sometimes I forget.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Sunday morning is my day to dose; once a week, every week. I'm so hooked on the stuff I don't think I could forget!


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

I also dose once a week on Sunday. Do any of you worry about it building in the goat's system, leading to toxicity?


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I would imagine that the company that makes the product would be the best to contact and ask your question. I really don't think anyone of us here would be qualified to answer that question without some uncertainty.

Although, it's not the same, I take a vitamin/mineral supplement daily (as per doctor's recommendation) and that's daily. I've never been warned about storage toxicity, but that doesn't mean it couldn't happen.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I dose all mine once a week.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

parrotman said:


> I would imagine that the company that makes the product would be the best to contact and ask your question. I really don't think anyone of us here would be qualified to answer that question without some uncertainty.
> 
> Although, it's not the same, I take a vitamin/mineral supplement daily (as per doctor's recommendation) and that's daily. I've never been warned about storage toxicity, but that doesn't mean it couldn't happen.


I wasn't asking for medical advice (I have a vet for that). What I was asking was whether anyone here was *concerned* about mineral levels possibly becoming toxic by giving RP weekly.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

OK. I'm not concerned.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Thought I'd pass this along...

I just spoke with Dr. Tom at Vets Plus, the makers of Replamin Gel Plus. The two questions I asked him was the frequency of administering the product to goats and he recommended once a week with no concern for toxicity.
My second question was in regard to my alpaca and he said that the product could safely be used on them as well as llamas with noticeable benefits.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

You guys are wearing me out...................................


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I dose my goats with RP once a week, always on Sabbath Day. I stop after the 4th or 6th week, dependant upon how the goats look. I do this once a year unless I notice a need for it again in a few months. (I also keep their loose minerals out, i.e. "Golden Blend" from Hoeggers along with the Baking Soda; and I give them Bo-Se monthly.) For me, it is what my goats look like that determines what they get and how much or how often they get it.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

So I am really new. What is this product for. What is baking soda for and how much should I give? We have 8 month old Nubian doelings.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I have no concerns for toxicity and I too do it once a week. The first two weeks I gave it daily then switched to once a week. 

Bubba baking soda is for Rumen health. Goats can get a very acidic Rumen fairly easily, the free choice baking soda helps neutralize it. Leave a bucket of it out free choice. I buy mine at Costco. 

The Replamin is a vitamin mineral supplement that most of us have switched to instead of copper boluses. We have had excellent results that were noticeable in about 4 weeks or so. I am someone who used to copper bolus regularly but I switched to Replamin and never looked back. You really should try it.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you so much. Feel like I will never learn all there is to learn. Haha. We are feeding a mill mixed feed that contains copper. Is it still ok to use this Replamin with that?


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Absolutely! Goats need quite a bit of copper and there is never enough in the feeds. And don't feel bad we were all rookies at one time. Ask as many questions as you have it's the best way to learn.


----------



## SkeeterBlue (Jan 19, 2013)

Can you link a good source for Replamin.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Bubbas Boys said:


> Thank you so much. Feel like I will never learn all there is to learn. Haha. We are feeding a mill mixed feed that contains copper. Is it still ok to use this Replamin with that?


Agreed. I have my wife writing everything down.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.probioticsmart.com/psc/search?q=replamin#/?filter.species=Goats&page=1

Just a suggestion...buy the applicator gun. I tried it without and, for me, it was wasteful and messy. The gun is quick and easy.
I bought the gun at Tractor Supply in order to save on shipping.

Yes, you can use Replamin Plus with any commercially prepared goat food.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

So how do you know how much to use? Everything I am seeing gives doses for everything but goats, unless I am missing it somewhere?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

5 cc's for full size goats. I give 3 cc's to my minis


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Thank you  I assume babies and those under a year would get the same dose as a mini?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Kathleen in WI said:


> Thank you  I assume babies and those under a year would get the same dose as a mini?


I'm not sure about that...hopefully someone else will know


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

The way it's broken down on the tube is as follows: up to 150 pounds, 5cc, 151-250, 10cc, 251-500, 15cc, 501-700, 20cc, 701-1000, 30cc, 1001 and over, 40cc.

These amounts are for all the species listed and do not vary by species.

A young goat kid or under a year as you mentioned, would get 5 cc.

If you do use the gun to administer the product, the dosage is 5 cc or 10 cc per trigger pull depending upon which slot you have the meter set. No thinking required.

And if you want to really shake it up, and I'm not recommending this to anyone, I've been giving my dog (Newfoundland 120#) a 5cc dose every two weeks. She is black and often gets a red cast or tipping to her fur and this has been eliminated with the use of Replamin. She is on a grain free diet, also.

If anyone would like to contact the company and ask their vets questions, they welcome it. 1-800-468-3877


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

the gun is a good buy. 

I use 'mineral mondays'. its so easy to give, the girls slurp it right from the tube. i think they look better this year, been on it almost a year now. will keep doing it. i can't get onyx mineral anymore, so now i just give them some horse loose mineral, make sure they have salt and RP on mondays.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

so doing this weekly would replace the mineral granules?


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

In my opinion, yes. The name itself, to my way of thinking is "replace minerals." The plus is amino acids.
I am consistent in my administering of the product so I don't have any concerns that they are not getting what they need.
To me, the finest goat minerals don't do a bit of good if your goats won't eat them.
I make no excuses for my goats...they HATE loose minerals.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

My goats are always licking the Right Now Onyx. They seem to like it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I use the Replamin Plus and keep out loose minerals, too. JUST in case.


----------



## dozedotz (Dec 12, 2012)

We actually have found that the goats seem to eat more of the Right Now Onyx when we are using the Replamin Plus! Not sure why that is...but before we started it last year we were concerned that they were not eating enough mineral. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

dozedotz said:


> We actually have found that the goats seem to eat more of the Right Now Onyx when we are using the Replamin Plus! Not sure why that is...but before we started it last year we were concerned that they were not eating enough mineral. Anyone else have this happen?


Most definitely yes! Same thing here. Actually now I give the Replamin so they will eat the Onyx lol!!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yup. Same here.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I am a bad goat mommy I was giving the replamin then replamin plus faithfully for many weeks/months and I have sloughed off for the past month. Everyone still looks good!
Took forever though for Shaq to get up to condition, he had very flaky skin and dry hair, saw improvements once I started the plus he also had access to the horses mineral block which he would go to at least a couple times a day.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

wintrrwolf said:


> I am a bad goat mommy I was giving the replamin then replamin plus faithfully for many weeks/months and I have sloughed off for the past month. But everyone still looks good!


Me too Winterrwolf. I am hoping to give them all a dose tomorrow!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I am loathe to use a Cargill product, so I was pretty happy to switch to Replamin. The goats really love it, so I have to be careful when dosing the darlings. They will mob me and darned near knock me down to get at it.

Kind of creepy, actually...


----------



## SkeeterBlue (Jan 19, 2013)

Where is a good place to buy Replamin?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I got mine here:

http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Replamin-Gel-and-Replamin-Gel-Plus/498-200.html


----------

